# Magnets



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have access to super strong magnets about the size of a quarter and was wondering what useful purpose they have. I was looking on e-bay to see if I could sell them and how much they would go for and found an unusual use for them. Right now I have a couple of them stuck under my rear rack to hold a machete. Yes they are that strong. Anyway, I saw on e-bay they sell a smaller version to put in your automatic transmission pan on your car to help pull the microscopic metal pieces away from the filer giving longer filter life. That got me thinking why couldn't I just stick one on the end of my oil filter and do the same thing? Last week I stuck on on my filter and I'm going to give it a couple of rides then cut the filter apart to see if it does anything. I'd be willing to give a few away but you'll have to pay for shipping.

I can't ship them in a regular envelope, they are to strong and would stick to anything they came close to. Did I mention they are strong?

I can put a couple of them together and wrap them in bubble wrap and put them in that USPS express mailer envelope. The last secondary spring I shipped cost $4.95 so I don't see how it can cost any more than that. 

You'll probably have to use two pairs of pliers to get them apart. 

If anyone's interested shoot me a pm and we'll work out the details

Disclaimer: I WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE IF YOU DO NOT RESPECT THE POWER OF THESE MAGNETS. THEY WILL HURT YOU IF HANDLED IMPROPERLY. THESE ARE NOT TOYS.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool I am up for trying that too .How do you want me to send the money?Sorry didnt see that part about PMs


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

There used to be an old theory floating around if you put a magnet on your fuel line it would change the stucture of fuel as it flowed by, claiming to increase your mpg..


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never heard of that before. I'm dropping 8 of them off to hondarevoveryman this morning. Lets see what kind of uses he can find for them.

A friend of mine paints oxygen and acetylene cylinders at his work. He sticks one magnet in each pocket and hangs the spray paint cans from them while he's painting. 

I use them to hold a tarp over my welding trailer. I put one on each corner of the tarp and stick them to the trailer.

I had a guy ask me for some one time because his boat flipped over in about 15 feet of water and he wanted to get his shotgun off the bottom of the lake. He put 3 of them in a sock, tied a rope to it and got his shotgun back.

Did I mention they were strong? LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

steve keeps one like that on the end of his oil filter.... I might like to try that myself let me know what you need & we'll see if we can work soemthing out. I want to be able to get it out of my mail box though... haha!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I'm dropping 8 of them off to hondarevoveryman this morning. Lets see what kind of uses he can find for them


 Just met IBBruin and picked up the magnets , Great guy Props to you IB:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

SUPER STRONG does not describe these magnets they are incredibly strong !!! They will STICK!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL, nobody realizes how strong until you hold them in your hands.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 said:


> steve keeps one like that on the end of his oil filter.... I might like to try that myself let me know what you need & we'll see if we can work soemthing out. I want to be able to get it out of my mail box though... haha!


his are probably stronger than what i have. But those would make a good magnet for that purpose. Maybe even stick one to the oil drain bolt too!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been playin with theese all day:haha:They are impressive , I have used 3 on my car (oil filter,oil pan and trans pan) 1 on the filter of the Mistress:rockn: I got 4 left 425 I will be comin through T-town Monday morning about 7:30 am If ya want one


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Arraignments for 425 have already been made. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks honda, like IB said he has me taken care of already. But you can still stop & we can have breakfast if you want lol.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you cut yourself with them yet? :34:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

huh dangerous magnets sounds fun!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you read the disclaimer at the bottom of my original post? I was serious about that.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

they sound like fun..
not sure if they would get out of the truck at the border..lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Have you cut yourself with them yet? :34:


 No But i did mash the **** out of my finger:haha:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea I'd probably be reported to the FBI, CIA, DEA NRA, ABC, CBS and any other three letter Acronyms you could think of.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> No But i did mash the **** out of my finger:haha:


Ha!

Re: Disclaimer

Read it, Know it, Live it......


----------



## watercan (Feb 16, 2010)

I would love to get a couple pair of those magnets, where do I shop the money to IBBRuin?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I got some of these from IBBruin at the MIMB ride. There stupid strong.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

watercan said:


> I would love to get a couple pair of those magnets, where do I shop the money to IBBRuin?


Send him a PM.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't charge anything for the magnets but you will be responsible for the shipping. I can mail them anywhere in the lower 48 for $4.95 through the USPS Shoot me a PM with your shipping address and I'll give you my paypal account.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I may need to give you a shout next time I'm in tupelo.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

HAHAHA! I have 1 that a friend gave me out of a GE clothes dryer, they go inside the doors to help keep them closed. it is about the size of a dime. It's stuck on the side of my fridge with a TON of beer bottle caps stuck to it. Can keep a drunken friend busy for quite a while!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

With these, you can hang the whole bottle, full of beer!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

danggggg....gotta get me a few of those


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea I should have given you some motors the other day. I had about 6 in my truck and each motor has 8 magnets. We'll hook up soon and I'll give ya some motors.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I would not mind getting a few more my self D.

tacoma_2002 if you get some of them motors from D be sure you wear gloves when taking them apart. There is some awful nasty grease in them,LOL


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have about 10 motors right now, each with 8 magnets. If ya want all 10 you can have em. Let me know. I think Tacoma wanted some but I get more almost every day.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

crazy that this thread came back up, i smashed the **** of my fat fingers yesterday, drew blood, etc. i was pickin up my 50 cal ammo box plum full of tools and slingin it around with one them magnets stuck to a piece of rebar. they're crazy strong and will make you cus loud and proud if you ever get em stuck to ya


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

what kind of motors are these, what are they used for and where do you get so many? Sorry, just kinda curious...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

When they go bad or have a bearing failure, I replace the whole motor.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

bruin are those from the electric shoppin carts, or the cart pushers, or both? cant pull it out my brain at the moment


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Funny that one looks different then the ones you give me. Seams to be missing the 2lbs of hair wrapped around the center shaft LMAO!!

What do those fit anyway D? Some kind of self power buggy/cart ?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i never made it to the hair i dont think. someone told me that the hair was actually below the 9th layer of grease, never made it that far =/


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine was wrapped in it pretty good.Inside and out.From looking at D's pic i'm starting to think i had his personal wheel....LMAO

Just mess with ya Darryll :bigok:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hsnapkidsanim:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Now thats funny!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone can go to their local large chain super store and get one of these. Just take one of the white electric handi-cap shopping carts to the back of your truck lift up the front of the cart, a crescent wrench or 3/4" end wrench, small wire cutters and about 20 seconds is all you need. 

If there are any large chain super store representitaves reading this, that was meant as a joke only. I do not in any way condone the theft of large chain super store property.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats why the magnets as so tough. I've seen some of them carts pulling some pretty big loads before. :bigeyes:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If anyone wants some, I'll bring more to the M&G. I think there were several left by the tree last year. I'll bet Rock didn't have a clue why they were there.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> If anyone wants some, I'll bring more to the M&G. I think there were several left by the tree last year. I'll bet Rock didn't have a clue why they were there.


 
LOL when i got mine from you at the ride, i remember you saying to me " get all them you want cause they ain't going home with me!!"


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I usually throw them away. If I start saving the motors now I'll have at least 100 before the M&G.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Is the company you work for located close by or do you just work this area for them?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The accounting office is located in Waskom Tx. I cover 300 stores in 9 states. I have a couple of guys on the payroll besides myself.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

bruiser quad, yours were mailed out today.

outskirtsdweller, yours will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LMAO them things are gonna give the mail man fits!!:haha:

if you guys open the mail box and see a package stuck to the top of the box you'll know what it is.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's going to save the postal workers but I wrapped them in bubble wrap. lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Should have just stuck them in a evelope.....lamo that would be hilarious.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> bruiser quad, yours were mailed out today.
> 
> outskirtsdweller, yours will be in the mail tomorrow.


Gr8...thanx for the update IB


----------



## azavie (Feb 18, 2010)

You might want to add this article to your disclaimer It is a link to a little bit of gore of that happened when a guy wasn't paying attention when around very powerful magnets http://gizmodo.com/5156490/guy-loses-a-chunk-of-his-finger-in-neodymium-magnet-accident-nsfw


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

They are called neodymium or rare earth magnets. I used to have 2 of them and would love to have some more. I'll pm you my info. Do a google search on them or better yet search on you tube. These things a very cool and VERY DANGEROUS


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.rareearth.org/


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Mud Duck, PM received and returned.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

hope you still have some in about a month , just read post this am, but got to go out of state to get my truck out of shop, getting new motor, do not know how long i will be gone but would like to have a few to play around with, will sent pm upon my return


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

Graet link azavie, I have seen that one before. If you guys don't have a clue as to the stregth of these things, please search Youtube


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Got mine yesterday! was playing with one, the force pulled it out of my hand sucking it to another magnet and the impact caused a few pieces to chip off...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah i broke a few of mine as well. Stack them together,one on top of the other. Then try to pull them apart.....its hard to do.


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

Paypal sent.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Mud Duck, crazy_maxx, yours will be in the mail Monday, I've had company since Thursday and just got the motors taken apart today.


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

Got mine today. thank you very much.

Let me warn you'all about these. First off they are not nickel coated so the WILL chip if you let them slam together. They are very brittle. Also, I have heared that they can be toxic if chipped so wash your hands after handling chipped magnets.

I chipped 3 within 1 min. of opening the package.

I have had these type of magnets before and have learned to respect them. They have many uses and can be a lot of fun too.

I thank you IBBruin very much for these as I have wanted them for years, since I lost the ones I had.

Again, I would like to state, as I did in an earlier post, do a google search on rare earth magnets and search you tube before you "play with them".

I also would be leary of puting one on my oil filter as was suggested. Oil filters have a bypass valve that is spring loaded and I would suspect that these could be stronger than the spring.

Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Bruin... are you still shipping these to people? I'd like to get ahold of some...


----------

